# Looking for boer buckling in oregon



## ntwigg (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm looking for 100% buckling. Hoping to get in in the spring. Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We have had buyers from Oregon.....if you can't find anyone there...look us up in the spring..... good luck on your search.... :thumb:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

What part of Oregon do you live?


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

We are also expecting a set of babies in December  Dam is a red 100% FB boer and sire is 100% FB black traditional with south african bloodlines. Any baby would have to be shipped to Oregon though  when the babies are born they will be posted on our website.


----------



## ntwigg (Jun 28, 2011)

We live in Central Oregon


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Is Bend OK? Call this lady, Linda. She's a very nice lady.
In October she had a nice fullblood buck for sale that was
about 9 months old.

Red Sky Farm Linda Alexander Bend, Or 
541-389-7693 [email protected]

If that doesn't work. Here are a couple of other breeders
that I know have very nice goats.

www.dashacres.com 
Aurora, Or

Lynx Hollow Farm
Eugene, Or [email protected]


----------

